
Apple wireless Bluetooth - rootme
Is possible to use only one a apple wireless headphone?
======
opless
I have a BT headset and a BT car kit.

iOS swaps to the newest BT audio devices, and reverts to the original one (if
it's still around).

I've not experimented with more than 2 audio devices.

Hope that helps! (I also hope that was the questions that you were asking)

